# bacteria starter?



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

went to petsmart the other day to get the fish to start the cycling and stuff and instead the guy said he used this stuff called bacteria starter in his tank, anyone heard of this? i used it and the lvls have not changed any like i think they are supposed to...was this guy not knowing what he was talking about? the stuff has been in about a day and stuff and still no rise


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

All that crap is bs,cycle,starter,ect,use fish,the old fashon way,or get bio-spira.


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

Bio-spira is the way to go.







Every other product won't do you any good and you will still have to cycle your tank for a month or so.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Scrambled said:


> Bio-spira is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 preach brother...preach..


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

thought so, was stoned when i bought it so i guess i didnt think what was goin on, thnx


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yes, i live in the u.k. we have stuff like cycle and starter and all that "sh*t" i recently got some bio spira...............................................................
THE STUFF IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
in fact i have even started a business importing the stuff as they do not sell it here, thats how i rate it.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

the stuff called cycle worked for my tank... i used a little over 10X the recomeneded amount though, i just threw the entire bottle at once into my 55 gallon, 3 days later was cycled.

i am buying bio-spira this time though as it is cheaper


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Xtremek43 said:


> the stuff called cycle worked for my tank... i used a little over 10X the recomeneded amount though, i just threw the entire bottle at once into my 55 gallon, 3 days later was cycled.
> 
> i am buying bio-spira this time though as it is cheaper


 I tried cycle and biozyme and both of them didnt work at all for me. Then i got some bio spira and my tank was cycled after a day or so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

xxxtreme said:


> went to petsmart the other day...was this guy not knowing what he was talking about?


 Yes. Petsmart is synonymous with ignorant employees and erroneous animal husbandry advice.


----------

